# New Hotmail Interface



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone that has hotmail can upgrade to the new Beta interface. It basically looks like Outlook 2003 (an improvement), and storage is upped to 2GB instead of 250MB. They are promising more improvements to come - which makes sense since right now GMail and Yahoo are so much better.

I have gotten to the point where I no longer use "paid" email accounts (earthlink, juno, rr.net, etc) because then you have to send everyone your change of email address if you move, change email, etc. My advice: pick a good, unique username (fredtgreco for me) and use the same username for all free email services. I have Yahoo for my main email, GMail for web related mail/activities, and MSN for business. That way my mail is self sorting. All the accounts can download into Outlook (or Thunderbird) so there is no trouble to getting mail.

Anyway, here is what you do:

1. You must have an established Hotmail/MSN account.

2. Log in to your account with the Passport.

3. When you are in, *cut and paste* the following below into the address bar. DO NOT click it as a link, otherwise it won't work. You have to replace the * with a t. It is long, but no paragraph break, so it should copy and paste.


```
h*tp://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/BetaOptIn?page=option&amp;curmbox=00000000%2d0000%2d0000%2d0000%2d000000000001&amp;a=b9a426ebd4880ad9d14db4b 4c55a69f8bb8dea2282102422220030b2b6bb98c
```

4. Then click the Agree button.

You should be in. You can also always opt back out into the standard interface.

[Edited on 12/30/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Fred, it looks great!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2005)

How do I turn off the preview pane?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> How do I turn off the preview pane?



Resizing and hiding the preview pane
The preview pane on the right side of the Mail page allows you to read and respond to mail without leaving the inbox. You can change the size of the preview pane, or remove it altogether.

To show or hide the preview pane altogether, follow these steps:
On the Mail page, click Options. 
Click Mail and junk e-mail, and then click Reading Pane Configuration. 
Click to select On or Off, and then click Save. 
To resize the preview pane on the Mail page, hold your pointer over the central boundary between the preview pane and your message list, and then click and drag the boundary to the left or right.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 31, 2005)

Groovy. Thanks!


----------

